# Remote X Sessions

## shinobSS

I'm pretty familiar with Terminal Services within Windows 2k, but is there something similar for linux? I'd love to be able to run my desktop remotely =)

Thanks in advance!

----------

## DArtagnan

 *shinobSS wrote:*   

> I'm pretty familiar with Terminal Services within Windows 2k, but is there something similar for linux? I'd love to be able to run my desktop remotely =)
> 
> Thanks in advance!

 

1) vncserver

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> voicu@overseas voicu $ emerge -s vnc
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

2)rdesktop

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> voicu@overseas voicu $ emerge -s rdesktop
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

Have fun

----------

## shinobSS

Hmm...

Alright, the only one that I see that would be like a remote x server daemon would be vnc..but it errors out when attempting to emerge =( 

Next thing i'm going to do is go through and try to make manually..

Thanks =)

----------

## DArtagnan

 *shinobSS wrote:*   

> Hmm...
> 
> Alright, the only one that I see that would be like a remote x server daemon would be vnc..but it errors out when attempting to emerge =( 
> 
> Next thing i'm going to do is go through and try to make manually..
> ...

 

What are the errors?

( I removed the vmware because it wasn't what u've asked..)

(rdesktop is good too)

----------

## shinobSS

This is a kinda wierd and twisted path..but, here goes.

First, i did emerge net-misc/vnc

It ran through compiling, and died halfway through, complaining about the manpage (?!)

Alright..I went to the working temp dir and tried to make manually, but ran into the same errors, couldnt find where the problem was...

So, I tried removing VNC altogether, and re emerge..and this is what I get:

>>> md5  :Wink:  vnc-3.3.3r2_unixsrc.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vnc-3.3.3r2_unixsrc.tgz

>>> Source unpacked.

imake -DUseInstalled -I/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:41,

                 from Imakefile.c:13:

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/site.def:56: vnc.def: No such file or directory

imake: Exit code 1.

  Stop.

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 11, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-misc/vnc/vnc-3.3.3-r2.ebuild .

Any suggestions?

BTW, by removing, I removed the temp folder, the VNC folder in Portage, and the VNC .tgz file (since emerge unmerge vnc didnt work..it had never completed)

=)

----------

## DArtagnan

 *shinobSS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> BTW, by removing, I removed the temp folder, the VNC folder in Portage, and the VNC .tgz file (since emerge unmerge vnc didnt work..it had never completed)
> ...

 

the best way to do this is:

#rm -r /usr/portage/*

#rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*

#emerge rsync

#emerge -p net-misc/tightvnc

#emerge net-misc/tightvnc

----------

## shinobSS

Oki..after removing both paths, and an emerge rsync, getting the same error when emerging vnc (it is the daemon/server, right?)

After taking a look at site.def, I found where it had been modified to use vnc.def instead of two other files. Removing the modification got me back further into the install...but it's still erroring out..now it's saying:

gcc -o vncconnect -O2 -fno-strength-reduce       vncconnect.o -lXext -lX11

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [vncconnect] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vnc-3.3.3-r2/work/vnc_unixsrc/vncconnect'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 18, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-misc/vnc/vnc-3.3.3-r2.ebuild .

and then the error 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge net-misc/vnc-3.3.3-r2 to /

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1358, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 889, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1063, in doebuild

    settings["STARTDIR"]=os.getcwd()

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

when I try to retry the emerge...any suggestions?

Thanks again for the help =)

----------

## shinobSS

BTW...vnc.def (whatever that is) is nowhere on my system, not even in the uncompressed working folder for vnc

----------

## DArtagnan

 *shinobSS wrote:*   

> BTW...vnc.def (whatever that is) is nowhere on my system, not even in the uncompressed working folder for vnc

 

Go and download the vnc package from

http://www.uk.research.att.com/vnc/index.html

or

http://www.tightvnc.com

1) unpack

2) try to buil ( read the README from the package, they explaind how to build it )

See if it works...

----------

## shinobSS

It didnt unfortunately..and I have a feeling I may have fubarred something serious, because now I cant start X...period. I am going to take this all as a learning experience and reinstall...here goes another half day =)

Thanks for your help regardless

-Garrett

----------

## klieber

 *shinobSS wrote:*   

> I'm pretty familiar with Terminal Services within Windows 2k, but is there something similar for linux? I'd love to be able to run my desktop remotely =)

 

Assuming your other computer is linux as well, you can run remote X apps natively just using XFree86.  Check out the Remote X apps HOWTO over at tldp.org.

--kurt

----------

## Naan Yaar

Second this suggestion.  It will be a LOT more efficient to start up clients from the remote box displaying on the local X server rather than doing something "wholesale" like vnc.  This is what X is meant to do!  ssh does X forwarding so that you can do this securely (with compression).

 *klieber wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Assuming your other computer is linux as well, you can run remote X apps natively just using XFree86.  Check out the Remote X apps HOWTO over at tldp.org.
> 
> --kurt

 

----------

## voidzero

 *klieber wrote:*   

>  *shinobSS wrote:*   I'm pretty familiar with Terminal Services within Windows 2k, but is there something similar for linux? I'd love to be able to run my desktop remotely =) 
> 
> Assuming your other computer is linux as well, you can run remote X apps natively just using XFree86.  Check out the Remote X apps HOWTO over at tldp.org.
> 
> --kurt

 

No, look at http://www.xs4all.nl/~zweije/xauth.html because it's much newer.

Mark

----------

